
Anti defecation drive: Old school propaganda style - itissid
https://www.bizasialive.com/dd-national-premiere-toilet-ek-prem-katha-zee-cinema/
======
itissid
When I say old school propaganda style, its to be taken humorously. The
channel that is airing, DD National, was for the longest time the only
television channel around before HBO and the likes came along. Oh and of
course it was controlled by the Govt, at least back then, and probably now too
to some extent..

